# Sticky  50th Anniversary Book Competition



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

This is for anyone who has bought or will buy the 50th Anniversary book up to 25th December. All names will be put in a hat and the winner will receive a special and very probably one off 50th Anniversary book which is signed by me and Rick Marei.

I have not signed any books and trying to get Rick to even sign a Christmas card is impossible , so this will definitely be unique.

I'll do the draw and announce the winner on Christmas Day.

Pete


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's very generous of you and makes me even more glad that I bought the book now 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloody Pearler Pete...great gift mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I am in awe! Your generosity knows no bounds. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice. So if we bought the book from Doxa we are automatically in the draw?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, those who have already bought the book are automatically entered.



Snulle said:


> Very nice. So if we bought the book from Doxa we are automatically in the draw?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Cool! My book finally did come a few weeks ago, saving it for a rainy day, but couldn't resist flipping thru, just gorgeous!


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Great thanks!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

What a great Christmas gift for a lucky Doxaholic!


----------



## Lutz (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello.
I have bought mine from Doxa, like the 40 year book and the two smaller ones. I got it three weeks ago.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Where can we buy the book? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

FireMonk3y said:


> Where can we buy the book? Any help would be appreciated.


You can get it here. Also some free downloads.

www.thedoxabook.com

Pete


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Pete, just ordered a new 200 t-graph and the book would make a great addition. I’m only afraid if I get the book, I’ll fall farther down the Doxa rabbit hole and may never find my way out.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Doxa is a bit like Hotel California... You can check out any time you like but you can never leave


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

is the 40th aniv book still available? Love to order it


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

perfectlykevin said:


> is the 40th aniv book still available? Love to order it


Ah, well, erm, hmmmm..... yes there are a number of 40th books left but they are kinda missing in action. With the handover to the Jenny family it seems the books have been misplaced. Trying to track them down at the minute. I'll update everyone when they are available again.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Very exciting, Pete. Just to make sure my name is also in the proverbial hat. Now that would be an awesome Christmas gift.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

That's great - thank you very much!


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Yep, those who have already bought the book are automatically entered.


Sweet! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Counting down to the prize draw. If anyone was thinking of getting a book. Do it now to be included in what will probably be the one and only signed book by Rick Marei and I. Winner will be named on Christmas Day.

The DOXA Book ? The DOXA Book


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys,

as promised. I drew the winner of the signed DOXA 50th Anniversary book this morning. The prize is the only book that has both my and Rick Marei's signature. Rick has never signed anything before so this is definitely unique. I've also included a couple of the SUB 300T Raffle tickets as book marks.

And the winner is

Gary Porrett Jr

I'll have the book on its way to Gary in the next few days. Not sure he is a forum member but I'll shoot him an email and let him know.

Merry Christmas

Pete


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, congratulations Gary! I'm reading my copy today, grabbing a few stolen minutes of quite time. Merry Christmas Doxa faithful!


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

CONGRATS


----------



## JOPatt14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Fantastic, congrats!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Asking for the 50 year book for Father’s Day. Not sure what it is about Doxa, but I am genuinely interested in their history…other brands, not so much.


----------

